# S.E.R.E. Blitzed a Blackbird



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ZWent for a barbecue with a few friends today. I took along the Ninja, Big Iron, Twist & of course my beloved Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. . This friend and his new wife had set up some feeders around the property at the beginning of the season. Its mostly just caused a turf war between the Blackbirds (i.e . Grackles, Starlings, Redwing BB's) and just about every other bird out there. Being the helpful guest I try to be, I offered to help this the herd a little. I ended up taking four, but between their barn cats and my shite lung I only recovered one - but he came with a story. He was the last second last one, and the furthest at close to 60 ft. off. He landed on a fence post of their pool area and I lined him up, trying to stay toally relaxed. With him and his wife watching this guy caught a 5/8 marble straight in the chest and it completely took him out. His wife cupped her hands at her mouth and with a light giggle just said "Oh my gosh, that was insane! I always thought slingshots were just for little boys!"

I calmy replied, ".. & little boys at heart." Lol.

Thanks for having a peek. Boy im loving this style of shooting. My marbles are knocking like a mean drunk. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

dropped him like a toilet seat. ha, i kill me.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

hoggy said:


> dropped him like a toilet seat. ha, i kill me.


HAH! awesome lol thanks man

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I like that frame, too. I do not own one... but some day. Nice shot!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol Hoggy good shooting bushpotchef


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> I like that frame, too. I do not own one... but some day. Nice shot!


Thanks man! It really aims itself! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks mr Tag!


Tag said:


> Lol Hoggy good shooting bushpotchef


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice shooting Chef! You figure that BB is what, maybe 2 inches by 3 inch target. At 60 ft. Heck of a shot!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Nice shooting Chef! You figure that BB is what, maybe 2 inches by 3 inch target. At 60 ft. Heck of a shot!


Thanks alot Dave! Yeah that sounds about right, I practice on Red bull cans and I find that keeps me sharp for birds out at 40 feet all day. I've taken maybe 4 or 5 that were on par or a touch further than this, but this is definately not typical lol. My preference is to take shots at 35-45 ft, and my favorite place to hit (besides a header) is smack between the shoulders. The combo of the wind being knocked out, spine crushed and vital organ shock completely takes the toughest of em out easily. Cheers! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those big ol marbles really pack a wollup don't they? I love shootn em! Awesome shot buddy! Even awesomer in front of friends


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> I like that frame, too. I do not own one... but some day. Nice shot!


Whay do you have to trade??????


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Gotta hand it to you JR. You can sniff out a slingshot trade like a beagle smells a bunny.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks alot man! & I agree marbles are great ammo, JoeyDude and Dgui got me locked on 1/2" ammo and I havent really looled back lol. And yes it was sweet in front of my mate and the missus, tje more we drank and talked the funnier it got LOL!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Haha the ever diligent Jolly, always on the hunt for that next sweet fork! 


Buckskin Dave said:


> Gotta hand it to you JR. You can sniff out a slingshot trade like a beagle smells a bunny.


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

